# Meet the Canadian woman who runs a safe house for Al-Qaeda suicide bombers



## old medic (13 Jul 2012)

Meet the Canadian woman who runs a safe house for Al-Qaeda suicide bombers 
12 July 2012
http://www.thespec.com/news/canada/article/759717--meet-the-canadian-woman-who-runs-a-safe-house-for-al-qaeda-suicide-bombers



> NAIROBI A Canadian woman at the centre of Somalia’s Al Qaeda is known among the intelligence agencies that track her and the foreign militants who praise her simply as “Mama Shabab.”
> 
> It is an honorific title for former Toronto resident Fadumo Jama, who intelligence agencies allege is the den mother of al Shabab who runs a safe house for Western fighters recruited into the militant Islamic organization.
> 
> ...


----------

